

I'm done here - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2010/11/im-done-here.php

======
Detrus
Yea it's interesting. When human organizations grow big they usually opt for
dictatorial control. Rome got an emperor because the senate became
dysfunctional as the empire grew. China was unified under one kingdom, one
emperor.

It must have something to do with information overload. In huge groups there
are many special interests vying for control, ultimately decisions have to be
made but those groups put out so much information its impossible to base
decisions on it.

